# epidural steroid injections



## NJcoder (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi i am confused about what to use for an epidural steroid injection with fluroscopy...

is it 64483 or 62311?  What is the difference between the 2 codes?

Thanks!!


----------



## Karen Barrett (Nov 29, 2009)

I would use 64483 because it says anesthetic or steroid injection.  62311 says  not including neurolytic substances. 
Hope that helps.
Karen


----------



## jwhassjr (Nov 29, 2009)

My interpretation of how to differentiate the two codes is based on approach. Both codes are appropriate for steroid injections, but the descriptor for CPT code 64483 specifies a transforaminal epidural injection. The prefix of transformanimal, trans-, means across; therefore the approach for CPT code 64483 would be across the vertebral foramen. If this approach isn't dictated in the operative report from which you're coding, then I would advise using 62311, which doesn't specify the approach used to inject the therapeutic agent.


----------



## kusuma (Nov 30, 2009)

*Epidural Steroid Injection Codes*

Right completely agree to jwhassjr...64483 and 62311 both can be used for a steroid injection. The difference between the two codes is the approach...for 64483 the approach is transforaminal whereas in 62311 it is translaminar. As per the coding convention, unless otherwise specified the procedure is considered to be done via a trans laminar approach i.e: 62311. Only when specified as trans foraminal would we use 64483. Thus in your case it would be 62311 with 77003 (fluroscopy)


----------



## NJcoder (Nov 30, 2009)

this helped so much, thanks.
if it's 2 levels eg. L5 and S1 would I coded 64483 & 64484?


----------

